# Software & Hardware para fazer um data logger sem necessitar da estação base (Wmr100)



## romeupaz (17 Jun 2011 às 16:09)

Weather Station Data Logger for WMR88, WMR100, WMR200, RMS300 and Radio Shack 63-256 Weather Stations

O Software Parece bem (ainda só experimentei um pouco) open source
http://wmrx00.sourceforge.net/index.html

Para o Hardware (brevemente vão vender  )
http://wmrx00.sourceforge.net/Arduino/arduino.html


----------

